# Update week 5, and uh, who wants to guess at dry weight?



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

Im going into week six on my first grow, thanks to the wonderful folks on this site for keeping me well informed on how to grow properly, still want to do some things differently, but you really cant learn it until you try it. Here are some pics, anyone wanna take a stap at dry weight? 

8 plants total, 4 white widow, 4 white ladies. The white ladies are sativa/indica, that may help with the guessing.

ive got a lot of main colas as well from experimenting with lst.

ps, people ask if i flower under an mh, so i posted two pics showing how white balance on your camera can be your friend.


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Dec 14, 2008)

nice job!!! im guessing 6.5-8


----------



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

docfishwrinkle said:
			
		

> nice job!!! im guessing 6.5-8



 tell me im capable of more than an ounce a plant! 

ha ha, ive never harvested before, but im guessing about about 16+ounces at the least! The plants havent had any problems, ive used a 1000w light the whole time, so i hope i get more than 8oz. lol


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 14, 2008)

well let me think,, im gonna say not much after i get my cut! jk they look good man. im not even gonna guess. its never anywhere close to what you think it should be at first.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> well let me think,, im gonna say not much after i get my cut! jk they look good man. im not even gonna guess. its never anywhere close to what you think it should be at first.



lol, does that mean itll be less? and yeah, im sure it will be something like 2oz after your cut, LOL.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

btw, i vegged for two months, if that helps.


----------



## Motor City Madman (Dec 14, 2008)

Thats a nice 1st grow man. I hope you got a big bag to put all that weed in man. Happy smokin bro.


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 14, 2008)

nice first grow, JBonz :aok:  

make sure you harvest by trich maturity, and not by calender date, eh?

just remember... you'll loose about 75-80% weight with proper drying for an estimate if you weigh it at chop :aok:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

That crazy vancouver guy said:
			
		

> nice first grow, JBonz :aok:
> 
> make sure you harvest by trich maturity, and not by calender date, eh?
> 
> just remember... you'll loose about 75-80% weight with proper drying for an estimate if you weigh it at chop :aok:



Cmon TCVG! i would like to think id been paying attention to your good advice all along brother! Of course i will be judging harvest by trichs! and as for harvest weight, i was kinda hoping to just dry and then get the weight, i could give a wet estimate, but i wanna be suprised!

just wondering what people thought i would get, i would put this grow up there with the more experienced guys, not being cocky, just did a lot of homework for this grow and havent really had any problems to be quite honest, but with nutes, lighting, temp, humidity, photoperiod integrity, and ventilation all in check, i was hoping for a larger than average noob yield, know what i mean?


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 14, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> Im going into week six on my first grow, thanks to the wonderful folks on this site for keeping me well informed on how to grow properly, still want to do some things differently, but you really cant learn it until you try it. Here are some pics, anyone wanna take a stap at dry weight?
> 
> 8 plants total, 4 white widow, 4 white ladies. The white ladies are sativa/indica, that may help with the guessing.
> 
> ...


 
YOU GOT POUNDS BRO dont listen to the rest


----------



## kalikisu (Dec 14, 2008)

yeah i agree with w.r. looks like a nice haul. very merry Christmas indeed.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 14, 2008)

thanks guys, i dont even have a clue as far as yield goes, its still my first grow, but i was hoping for at least a pound.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

My guess is 9 ounces dry.


----------



## benevolence6gc (Dec 15, 2008)

My guess is 20z dry.


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 15, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> thanks guys, i dont even have a clue as far as yield goes, its still my first grow, but i was hoping for at least a pound.


 
 think thats at least 1 lb and a couple ounces:farm: :farm:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My guess is 9 ounces dry.



dont forget the five headed monster in the corner thats not in the pic, lol.


----------



## HippyInEngland (Dec 15, 2008)

My guess has changed to 13 ounces :rofl:


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My guess has changed to 13 ounces :rofl:



 rotflmao, hah ahah hahahah ah.bbbbbbb2.<---------woops!


----------



## whiterussian (Dec 15, 2008)

HippyInEngland said:
			
		

> My guess has changed to 2 pounds:hubba: :hubba: :rofl:


:hubba:


----------



## NewbieG (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow man that really is incredible for your first grow. Congrats!


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

NewbieG said:
			
		

> Wow man that really is incredible for your first grow. Congrats!


 
thanks man


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Dec 15, 2008)

Your girls are looking wonderful.  I think you will be close to a lb with this harvest.  It is obvious by your grow that you did your homework and gave your girls what they needed--it shows.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> Your girls are looking wonderful. I think you will be close to a lb with this harvest. It is obvious by your grow that you did your homework and gave your girls what they needed--it shows.


 
i could spew out a list of names of people i owe this grow to, your definately up there on that list, sucks we cant all get together, fire up a "jbone" and relax, but for now this site will have to do! 

thanks again


----------



## Metro (Dec 15, 2008)

Great plants. You sure know what you're doing.


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2008)

come on now jbonez you know im a nice guy, i'd leave you atleast 3 oz. im not greedy. i've even give you a good smoke report after i smoked most of it..


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Dec 15, 2008)

I can't believe no has asked this, but what is the wattage of the lamp?


----------



## andy52 (Dec 15, 2008)

great grow and will be a heavy harvest.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Dec 15, 2008)

how tall are they?and how tall/wide is your space?   nice job btw,**** does look damn good.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> come on now jbonez you know im a nice guy, i'd leave you atleast 3 oz. im not greedy. i've even give you a good smoke report after i smoked most of it..


 
i tell ya what, i dont think im gonna be good at describing my pot as 
"nutty" with a hint of "kerosene", so i will just come to your house one day, smoke you out, and YOU most def are welcome to type the smoke report brotha! BTW, what are your plans for christmas bro? are you gonna be home around say, oh i dont know, the first week of january?


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

TheEnhancementSmoker said:
			
		

> I can't believe no has asked this, but what is the wattage of the lamp?


 
1000w mh/hps of course! no skimpin here brotha! thats why im expecting better than average yields.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

noneedforalarm said:
			
		

> how tall are they?and how tall/wide is your space? nice job btw,**** does look damn good.


 
3.5' X 3.8' X 7'

the plants are about 3-4 ft tall, they would have been much taller had i not implemented a little lst action along the way, the white ladies are hybrids, so they grew a little bit faster, making training a little bit easier.

those are the specs for the flowering chamber.


----------



## kaotik (Dec 15, 2008)

great job. first grow? wow. nice.
as for weight.. i'll shoot at 12 oz's (always aim a little low.. then you're happy when you find you undershot.. better than overestimating and getting a bit bummed)


----------



## Metro (Dec 15, 2008)

It's your first grow and your thread count tells me that you did your homework. The pics tell me that the homework paid off.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

kaotik said:
			
		

> great job. first grow? wow. nice.
> as for weight.. i'll shoot at 12 oz's (always aim a little low.. then you're happy when you find you undershot.. better than overestimating and getting a bit bummed)


 
yeah, good point man, but it would be nice to guess 28, and actually get it!

oh well, yield isnt what im most worried about, i just want the quality to be the best ive ever smoked, kinda the whole point of me growing my own to begin with, and not have to buy from jerks that like to rip me off!


----------



## slowmo77 (Dec 15, 2008)

ya i'll be around. most likely movin the first week of jan.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 15, 2008)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> ya i'll be around. most likely movin the first week of jan.


 
Further, or closer to my position?


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 15, 2008)

*wow you should be well proud of yourself. your forest looks amazing. and your 1st grow too. ...well done, well done indeed.!*
*well my guess is 1 + 1/2lb.. *


----------



## JBonez (Dec 16, 2008)

allmashedup said:
			
		

> *wow you should be well proud of yourself. your forest looks amazing. and your 1st grow too. ...well done, well done indeed.!*
> *well my guess is 1 + 1/2lb.. *


 
1 1/2, Do i hear 2 pounds?  j/k thanks gor the kind words.


----------



## JBonez (Dec 16, 2008)

BBFan said:
			
		

> Hey Jbonez- Beautiful job you've done there. I'm on my 2nd grow- trying the all organic route this time- plants are Southern Lights (formerly known as White Star). I also have 8 plants going- here's a pic at 3 weeks flower- and I was hoping for about 16 oz myself. My last grow (my first) I made plenty of mistakes and ended up with 33 grams per plant on 3 Blueberries, so I figure 50 to 60 grams per plant is doable.
> Also- thanks for the tip on the white balance- going to try that on my next pics. Great job and good luck!


 
great looking grow you got there!


----------



## allmashedup (Dec 16, 2008)

JBonez said:
			
		

> 1 1/2, Do i hear 2 pounds? j/k thanks gor the kind words.


it ment to read. 1 and half pound.


----------



## Cannabiscotti (Jan 2, 2009)

any update on final dry weight??
i'd say you hit a pound....


----------



## andy52 (Jan 2, 2009)

14 0zs


----------



## FruityBud (Jan 2, 2009)

For your first time, they look real good, keep up the good work. My guess at weight would be a pound and 3 ounces.


----------



## ross (Jan 2, 2009)

JBONEZ, whats the dimensions of your room?


----------



## Weedabix (Jan 2, 2009)

my guess 10oz


----------



## mendo local (Jan 2, 2009)

11.5 ounces


----------



## 420benny (Jan 2, 2009)

21 oz. 
Nice looking buds!!


----------



## raoulduke2.0 (Jan 2, 2009)

26 0z


----------



## JBonez (Jan 2, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> JBONEZ, whats the dimensions of your room?



3.7X3.7X7'


----------



## JBonez (Jan 2, 2009)

Cannabiscotti said:
			
		

> any update on final dry weight??
> i'd say you hit a pound....



 harvesting half of the plants tonight, the trichs are just right!


----------



## ross (Jan 2, 2009)

so you had over 10,000 lumens/sqft?  impressive.


----------



## ross (Jan 2, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> harvesting half of the plants tonight, the trichs are just right!


what do you use to look at the trichs?


----------



## JBonez (Jan 2, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> what do you use to look at the trichs?



to answer your first question, yes, about 10,000 lumens per square foot,
and i bought a pocket microscope at radio shack for $11.21 plus tax, it works great! you can really get in there and see the details and the trichs are very defined between cloudy and amber, you cant mess it up!


----------



## ross (Jan 2, 2009)

it looks like you have your lights pretty close, did you have the heat off that 1000W controlled pretty well with that vented hood?  what kind of exhaust set up did you have?  also, did you do any kind of training? sorry for all the questions but your grow is very similar to what i am planning for (9 plants, 3.5x3.5x6 with a 600W)


----------



## fishcabo (Jan 3, 2009)

I'll guess 14-17 oz.  You would probably get just as much with a 600 watt light in that size of room.  To maximize the 1000 watter I would say you need 4.5-5 feet on a side square.  I routinely get 12-14 oz from my 400 watter in a hydro hut which is 4x4.  I typically only use 3x3 because the light outside of that distance becomes too weak.  But I must say one hell of a job for your first time.  If you do your research and plan everything accordingly including lighting, ventilation, temp control, etc. including SAFETY both personal and legal a grow like yours is possible.  Congrats!


----------



## JBonez (Jan 3, 2009)

ross said:
			
		

> it looks like you have your lights pretty close, did you have the heat off that 1000W controlled pretty well with that vented hood?  what kind of exhaust set up did you have?  also, did you do any kind of training? sorry for all the questions but your grow is very similar to what i am planning for (9 plants, 3.5x3.5x6 with a 600W)



yeah, heat is not an issue, i have a 500cfm fan exhausting the flowering chamber, way overkill i know, but it works, and a 300 cfm fan cooling the lights, that way my light is really close to my plants. 

Yeah, i did a little lst, all of my plants have multiple colas, some even have seven that are as big as the main cola.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 25, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> ps, people ask if i flower under an mh, so i posted two pics showing how white balance on your camera can be your friend.


 plants are looking great:hubba: and thanks for the camera info theres so many options i don't mess with i got to look thru that thing that clears the picture up nice


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Jan 25, 2009)

JBonez well..... what ur final wieght? i believe it should be dry by now...lol.


----------



## JBonez (Jan 26, 2009)

around 18 oz.


----------



## Pothead420 (Jan 26, 2009)

JBonez said:
			
		

> around 18 oz.


:holysheep:thats sweet that will keep you stalked till next harvest:hubba:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Jan 26, 2009)

That was an impressive grow.


----------



## 225smokestack (Jan 26, 2009)

Very nice sir!!


----------



## occg.hydro (Feb 15, 2009)

nice lookin grow dude! is there anything before week 5? that's a great yield for the area! I pulled 23oz's off 9 plants last harvest. It came out to 3.6g per square inch of grow space. I figure as long as I get above 2g/in it's an efficient grow. sweet stuff tho dude, those plants look like they were great!


----------



## dooby22401 (Feb 15, 2009)

Your girls are BEAUTIFUL nice grow!!!!


----------



## Johnnyrotten123 (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrat jbonez, nice job, enjoy, Dignity!! Peace


----------

